# Mainboard ohne ATX Blende



## domi193 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute ich will meinen HP Fertig PC aufrüsten, besser gesagt umrüsten. Ich kaufe mir die Zotac GTX 970 Omega, ein neues Netzteil und ein neues Gehäuse. Den Rest nehme ich von einem jetztigen PC. Das Mainboard ist ein Foxconn 2abf. Das Problem ist, das die ATX Blende mit dem restlichen Gehäuse vernietet ist. Nun hab ich mir überlegt das Mainboard ohne Blende einzubauen. Funktioniert das?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und Danke im Vorraus, Domi


----------



## Razor0601 (4. Dezember 2014)

Klar, warum nicht. Dient ja hauptsächlich der Optik. Da es ohne Blende ein bisschen doof so offen aussieht. Aber wer seinen PC nicht immer von hinten anschaut, dem dürfte das wohl Wurscht sein


----------



## Skurax (4. Dezember 2014)

Kommt dann kein staub in das Gehäuse wenn die blende fehlt?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2014)

Skurax schrieb:


> Kommt dann kein staub in das Gehäuse wenn die blende fehlt?



Ja, ein bisschen mehr als sonst.  Aber eigentlich sollte man da keinen großen Unterschied merken können, der PC ist ja auch sonst nicht besonders dicht abgeschlossen.  Außerdem geht der Lufststrom meist hinten raus, was dem auch noch ein bisschen entgegen wirkt.


----------



## Skurax (5. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, ein bisschen mehr als sonst.  Aber eigentlich sollte man da keinen großen Unterschied merken können, der PC ist ja auch sonst nicht besonders dicht abgeschlossen.  Außerdem geht der Lufststrom meist hinten raus, was dem auch noch ein bisschen entgegen wirkt.



Dann sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Chimera (5. Dezember 2014)

Frag mich jetzt grad, ob die Blende wirklich nur zur Zierde dient oder effektiv noch nen Nutzen hat. Denn kann mich noch gut erinnern, dass Asus bei den P55 Brettern damals mit dem Q-Shield kam: "The specially designed ASUS Q-Shield does without the usual "fingers" - making it convenient and easy to install. With better electric conductivity, it ideally protects your motherboard against static electricity and shields it against Electronic Magnetic Interference (EMI)".
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dies damals einfach "nur" reines Marketing war oder ob die Blende wirklich nen gewissen Schutz bot. Ok, war auch nicht so ne normale Blechblende, sondern hatte an der Innenseite noch so ne Schicht (kann man hier gut sehen: Problems with ASUS P7P55D-E). Ein IT-Spezi meinte damals, dass es nur Marketing sei und ich mir da keine Gedanken machen solle, schliesslich würden die OEMs ja auch keine solchen Blenden verwenden. Doch ist dem wirklich so?


----------



## Razor0601 (5. Dezember 2014)

Also ich denke auch das es nur Marketing war.


----------



## Chimera (5. Dezember 2014)

Razor0601 schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das es nur Marketing war.




Dacht ich auch und denk ich noch, bzw. kann es evtl. schon ne minimale(!) Wirkung haben, doch wäre die evtl. verschwindend klein. Man muss es mal so sehen: wenn ein Hersteller mit etwas wirbt, was hinten und vorne in keinster Weise stimmt, dann dürft es wohl an Betrug grenzen. Wenn es aber die Funktion auch nur um 0,001% erfüllt, dann wär es ja nicht gelogen 
Vermutlich ist es wie mit den Treibern: "...mehr Performance *bis zu* 20%..." und wenn man allerhöchstens +1% mehr Leistung hat, dann hat der Hersteller ja nicht gelogen  Es hiess ja niemals, dass jeder so und so viel mehr Leistung haben würd, sondern eben bis zu. Denk mal, dass das Q-Shield evtl. schon ne minimale Wirkung haben könnt, doch wohl nicht so viel, als dass es gleich von allen Herstellern auch genutzt würd. Denke vorallem der Punkt mit den EMI würden ja die OEMs sicher nicht ausser Acht lassen, oder?
Wäre noch interessant, wenn es mal getestet würde und man dann auch wirklich sicher sein kann: mit oder ohne Blende, macht/macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2014)

Klar, jedes Stück Blech das du dazwischen hältst schirmt es weiter ab ...   Aber:

1: Der Bereich ist sehr gering, aufs ganze Mainboard betrachtet ist der von der Blende verdeckte Abschnitt nur ein sehr kleiner Teil
2: Schirmt es nicht so viel ab, dass es ernsthaft irgendetwas bringen könnte. Beim Gehäuse achtet da ja auch keiner drauf.
3: Vor was soll man da bitte abschirmen ?     Die elektrischen Felder um die Kabel herum so so dermaßen winzig, dass sie wirklich garnichts anrichten können.


----------



## Chimera (6. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Klar, jedes Stück Blech das du dazwischen hältst schirmt es weiter ab ...   Aber:
> 
> 1: Der Bereich ist sehr gering, aufs ganze Mainboard betrachtet ist der von der Blende verdeckte Abschnitt nur ein sehr kleiner Teil
> 2: Schirmt es nicht so viel ab, dass es ernsthaft irgendetwas bringen könnte. Beim Gehäuse achtet da ja auch keiner drauf.
> 3: Vor was soll man da bitte abschirmen ?     Die elektrischen Felder um die Kabel herum so so dermaßen winzig, dass sie wirklich garnichts anrichten können.




Vermutlich ist dem so. Aber irgendwie nimmt es mich nun doch recht wunder, in welchen Bereichen dies liegt  Wäre wirklich mal interessant, wenn es dazu Messungen gäb, welchen Einfluss gar keine Blende, ne normale Blechblende oder dann eben so ne "abgeschirmte" Blende haben würden. Denke aber mal, dass für so minimale Bereiche wohl schon professionelles Equipment nötig sein dürft, wenn es überhaupt messbare Unterschiede gibt 

Aber im Endeffekt kann man sagen: es spielt keine grosse Rolle, ob man es nun mit oder ohne Blende nutzt. Will man das Staubproblem ausgrenzen, so kann man es ja ganz einfach lösen: man nehme ein Stück dünnes Karton, hält es an die vernietete Blende vom Case und nutzt diese als Schablone. Dann kann man sich selber ne Blende aus Karton machen, die dann hinten mit etwas doppelseitigem Tape o.ä. anbringen und schon ist das Staubproblemchen etwas reduzierter


----------



## Razor0601 (6. Dezember 2014)

Mich würde dann mal interessieren mit welchen Geräten man sowas überhaupt messen kann.


----------



## Chimera (6. Dezember 2014)

Razor0601 schrieb:


> Mich würde dann mal interessieren mit welchen Geräten man sowas überhaupt messen kann.




Nun, denke mal, dass im Elektronikbereich, wo solche "Störfelder" vorkommen könnten, sicher irgendwie ne Messung mit speziellen Instrumenten möglich sein dürft. Bzgl. der EMI hab ich dies hier gefunden: EMV-Messgerät :: EMI measuring instrument :: ITWissen.info und EMC / EMI Measurement - Livingston. Toll wäre, wenn jemand in diesen Bereichen der Technik arbeitet und auf solche Geräte zugreifen könnt, dann wär so ne Langzeitmessung sicher mal ne interessante Sache.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei solchen kleinen Spannungen sind die elektromagnetischen Felder eh vernachlässigbar.


----------

